# (6/26/06) NEW TUTORIAL- green & gold



## theleopardcake (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi everyone here's is a tutorial for my FAVORITE look ever. lol it's not anything super fancy or special, but i'd like to share it with you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






1. FIRST, START OUT WITH YOUR ESSENTIAL FOUNDATION, CONCEALOR, ANY COVER UPS (AS WELL AS BROWS).






2. APPLY YOUR EYESHADOW BASE. I LIKE MAC'S SHADESTICK IN BEIGE-ING. BLEND IT OUT AND IT SHOULD LOOK LIKE THIS.






3. NOW PACK YOUR BRUSH WITH RETROSPECK (I LIKE TO USE A CONCEALOR BRUSH FOR THIS BECAUSE IT'S STURDY AND REALLY PACKS ON THE COLOR) AND APPLY ALL OVER LIDS.






4. BLEND AND SPREAD IT AROUND. IT SHOULD LOOK LIKE THIS:






5. PACK YOUR MEDIUM EYESHADOW BRUSH WITH SUMPTUOUS OLIVE AND START APPLYING IT AT THE OUTER CORNERS AND WORK YOUR WAY INTO THE LID.






6. BLEND IT WELL, BUT REMEMBER TO LEAVE A BIT OF RETROSPECK TO PEEK OUT FROM YOUR INNER CORNERS. IT SHOULD LOOK LIKE THIS.






7. I DON'T KNOW WHY, BUT I LIKE TO PUT ON MY MASCARA BEFORE FINISHING OFF THE SHADOWS (BUT ONLY FOR THIS LOOK). SO FIRST, CURL LASHES.






8. APPLY THE MASCARA OF YOUR CHOICE. I LIKE FANTASTIC LASH BY COVERGIRL.






9. NOW, USE A SMALL ANGELED BRUSH TO PACK ON HUMID AND LINE YOUR UPPER LASHLINE LIKE SO.






10. SHOULD LOOK LIKE THIS.






11. LIGHTLY TAP THAT MEDIUM EYESHADOW BRUSH INTO HUMID TO PICK UP A SMALL AMOUNT OF HUMID.






12. BLEND IT ACROSS THE LASHLINE, ESPECIALLY BLENDING IT WITH THE HUMID LINER. IT SHOULD NOW LOOK LIKE THIS.






13. NOW APPLY A CLEAR CREAMY GLOSS (I PREFER VASELINE LOL) TO YOUR LIPS.






14. NOW APPLY A PALE GOLDEN LIPSTICK OR LIPGLOSS ON TOP OF THAT CLEAR GLOSS. I USED MAC'S IN HIGH TEA.






15. BLUSH TIME! USE WHICHEVER BRAND YOU PREFER. I USED STILA'S CHEEK CREME IN PEONY.





16. YOU ARE NOW DONE! FINISHED PRODUCT:

(WITH FLASH)













NATURAL LIGHTING (NO FLASH)









YAY I HOPE YOU ENJOYED THIS. PLEASE LEAVE FEEDBACK AND THANKS FOR CHECKING!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 26, 2006)

Aww this was such a nice tut... U look sooooo cute.  And i love how Humid looks on ya


----------



## theleopardcake (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_Aww this was such a nice tut... U look sooooo cute.  And i love how Humid looks on ya
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks


----------



## CrimsonCountess (Jun 26, 2006)

very pretty!


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 27, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## M_O_O_N (Jun 27, 2006)

very very nice Tut.

the eyeshadow colors looks pretty on you.

thanks again


----------



## german_melly (Jun 27, 2006)

very nice tut.....this look is great for you


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *theleopardcake* 
_thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hahha got 2 give my K sista some props 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  hope to more tuts from ya


----------



## Patricia (Jun 27, 2006)

loved it!


----------



## fabdumplin (Jun 28, 2006)

thanks. I actually feel like I can do this look!


----------



## Pei (Jun 28, 2006)

Thank u for this tut. It's lovely!


----------



## theleopardcake (Jun 28, 2006)

no no, thank you everyone!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks for posting this tut! i think you did a verry good job! and you look stunning


----------



## idyllic (Jul 1, 2006)

I think this look looks great on you too, natural and refreshing!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jul 2, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL
soft and fresh. you look so great!


----------



## Shavwi (Jul 2, 2006)

thanks! this is an awesome tut


----------



## theleopardcake (Jul 2, 2006)

thanks ladies


----------



## calliestar (Jul 4, 2006)

That is HOT!  I am SUCH a green and gold girl, so I will definately be giving this look a test run (once I buy some new shadows...haha)


----------



## 2006maria (Mar 10, 2007)

You are spectacular. Wonderful look. thank you


----------



## breathless (Mar 11, 2007)

very cute! love it!


----------



## applefrite (Mar 11, 2007)

I love your Make-up . Congratulations .


----------



## prinzessin784 (Mar 11, 2007)

Great tutorial!  this is a beautiful look!  and you have fantastic cheek bones


----------



## user79 (Mar 11, 2007)

Reallz simple but very pretty.


----------



## huggablesecret (Mar 11, 2007)

That's so pretty and a great tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What brush did you use? A MAC one?


----------



## Emmi (Mar 13, 2007)

You look very beautiful! Thanks for the tut! I have to try thist out!


----------



## Poshy (Mar 31, 2007)

Great look and great TUT


----------



## JoyZz (Mar 31, 2007)

Love the colours!!

I shall try the look out next weekend!


----------



## grlygrlnyc (Apr 19, 2007)

A whole new use for retrospeck! YAY! Thanks for posting!


----------



## JoeyM (May 11, 2007)

I have to say I loved this tute so much I went and bought retrospeck and sumptious olive!

Its such a pretty look.


----------



## Peaches (May 11, 2007)

Thanks hun! I wish Humid looked that great on me!


----------



## Fearnotsomuch (May 12, 2007)

Love it!  I really need to go get some humid e/s like, right now.


----------



## mac.lovers (May 19, 2007)

Thanks for the great tut! Sooo Prettyyyy!!!


----------

